# التعاليم واحدة.إية اللى حصل ؟



## AL MALEKA HELANA (21 أبريل 2013)

*كلنا متفقين أن 
المجتمع الذى نعيش فيه مُتعدد الطبقات
 ( فقيرة ، متوسطة ، غنية )

وكل طبقة مُتعددة الفئات 
فهناك الفئة 
الأكثر علماً وثقافة 
وهناك الفئة الأقل علماً وثقافة 
وهناك الفئة المتوسطة

++++++++++++++++

نيجى بقا لموضوعنا
أنا بلاحظ إن  
المبادىء ،  العيب ، الصح 
العادات ، التقاليد ، القيم 
المثاليات ، السلوكيات  
............. ألخ 

 بتختلف من طبقة إلى أخرى
بإختلاف البيئة والمُحيط الإجتماعى لأفراد الطبقة الواحدة  
والحكاية دى بنلاحظها
 فى كتير من موضوعات المناقشة اللى موجودة هنا فى المنتدى 

لما الشخص مننا 
يوصل لمبدأ أو سلوك 
( لا يليــــــــق بمسيحيتــــــــة )  
وهو يعرف تماماً أنه لا يليق به كإبن للرب 
للأسف 
يبدأ فى تحليل وتجميل هذ السلوك الخطأ 
ليرضى نفسة 
يقول ........
+ دى عادات وتقاليد أسرتنا  .
+ أنا مش شايف إن دى فيها حاجة غلط  . 
+ أنا شايف إن السلوك ده مش حرام .
 + طالما أنا مُقتنع باللى بعملة يبقا أنا صح .
+ مافيهاش حاجة لما ( أشرب ) المهم مش هوصل للسكر
+ ماما موافقة إنى أرقص وجابتلى فى البيت ( مدرسة رقص )
+ مش واخدة على الملايس الطويلة 
+ المشكلة إن محلات الملابس مافيهاش  لبس ( حشمة  ) 
+ ما ينفعش ندخل ( الروحيات ) فى كل كلامنا 
+ إحنا مش قديسين ولا رهبان علشان نعمل كدة 

...............................................................
............................................................. ألخ  

سؤالى هنا 
أين تعاليم السيد المسيح من هذة الطبقات المُختلفة ؟؟ 
والمفروض إن 
السيد المسيح جاء للكل 
تعاليمة واحدة للكل
 الكتاب المُقدس واحد 
مسيحنا واحد 
فكرنا واحـــــــــــــــــد وهو فكـــــــــر المسيح له كل المجد 

إية اللى بيحصل 
ليه مش متفقين على الفكــــــــــــــــــــر الواحــــــــــــــد
إية اللى بيخلينا نبعد عن كلمة ( الحق ) ونحلل لنفسنا ( الباطل ) !!!
إية اللى  بيخلينا نبعد عن ( الصح ) ونقرب من ( الغلط ) ونحلله !!!
لية التشتيت فى الأفكار والمبادىء والقيم والمثاليات ؟؟
لية مش بنرجع لكتابنا المُقدس ( الموحى به من الله ) 
قبل ما نرد وقبل ما نقتنع  وحتى قبل ما نسمع كلام ( بابا وماما ) 
علشان نعرف نقوم بيه مبادئنا وأفكارنا وسلوكنا !!! ؟؟؟؟ 
ونتعرف على الذى يليق والذى لا يليق 
كأولاد الله 
*​*

 أول مرة أكتب موضوع فلو فيه اخطاء إملائية ، مفيش مانع من توضيحها لى 
أتمنى أستفاد من رأى الجميع 

إتفضلوا *:mus13:


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (21 أبريل 2013)

انتى بتقولى السؤال وبتجوبى على نفسك

اختلاف الثقافات مع اختلاف الطباقات والسلوكيات 

مع الاختلاط بثقافات اخرى واخلاق اخرى ... بيخلق طبقة جديدة غير متزنة

وطبعا مع اختلاف التربية واختلاف الثقافة الدينة 

والتطبع بالمجال اللى بيلتف حولينا


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (21 أبريل 2013)

Coptic4Ever2 قال:


> انتى بتقولى السؤال وبتجوبى على نفسك
> 
> اختلاف الثقافات مع اختلاف الطباقات والسلوكيات
> 
> ...



*صحيح الثقافة والطبقات والسلوكيات بتختلف 

لكن 
هل كلام الكتاب المُقدس بيختلف من مكان لمكان تانى !!! ؟؟؟
هل تعاليم إلهنا بيختلف من مكان لمكان تانى  !!! ؟؟ 

المشكلة إن فيه ناس عايزة تحلل لنفسها ( العيـــــــــــب ) وبتقول إن هذ العيب ( يليق بها ) 

بتاخد النص الأول من الآية 
كل الأشياء تحل لى ........

ونسيت النص التانى 
 وليس كل الأشياء توافق 

هم يضحك وهم يبكى 


*


----------



## GoGo No Way (21 أبريل 2013)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> *صحيح الثقافة والطبقات والسلوكيات بتختلف
> 
> لكن
> هل كلام الكتاب المُقدس بيختلف من مكان لمكان تانى !!! ؟؟؟
> ...




كلامك مظبوط .. وبرضو حضرتك بتردى على نفسك ..

مبدئيا فيه حاجات مفروغ منها .. وفيه حاجات فيها جدل ..

بالنسبة للجدل الى حضرتك بتتكلمى فيه دة فعلا زى ما حضرتك قولتى حسب البيئة 


يعنى زى ما حضرتك قولتى الايه .. كل الاشياء تحل لى  وليس كل الاشياء توافق ..

تمام اذا مفيش حاجة اسمها حرام ... والحاجات الى مفروغ منها قولنا خلاص بالنسبة  بقى للجدل فى الايه دية .. بسبب البيئة يعنى فيه حاجات هتنفع للبيئة دية وفيه حاجات لا .. ايوة ما دام دة بعيد عن المبادىء الاساسية .. وللمرة التالتة فيه حاجات مفروغ منها واحنا بنتكلم فى الحاجات الى فيها جدل .. دة بقى حاجة توافق للانسان دة فى البيئة دية ولالا .. بس !! لو مش مستحب فى البيئة دية اذا خلاص ... 

الله فعلا ادانا الوصايا للكل ,, علشان كدة قال كل الاشياء تحل وليس كل الاشياء توافق .. واظن شرحت وجهه نظرى فوق ,, ومفيش هعيد كلامى للمرة الثالثة ..

شكرا على الموضوع .. ربنا يباركك


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (21 أبريل 2013)

GoGo No Way قال:


> كلامك مظبوط .. وبرضو حضرتك بتردى على نفسك ..
> 
> مبدئيا فيه حاجات مفروغ منها .. وفيه حاجات فيها جدل ..
> 
> ...



*طالما بتقول (( فيه حاجات تنفع للبيئة دى وفيه حاجات لأ ))

يبقا وجة نظرك لا توافقنى 
لأن تعاليم السيد الرب واحـــــــــــدة لكل زمان ومكان ولا تتتشكل بحسب الظروف والبيئات 
+
+
رأس الحكمة ( مخافة الرب ) 
يعنى على أد ما خــــــــــوف ربنا يملـــــــــــــــــى الإنسان 
فاللى بيحب ربنا أوى وعامل حسابة  . هيلاقى فيه حاجات مش قادر يعملها ، حتى لو هو بيحب الحاجات دى 
إذن الحاجات دى أصبحت لا توافقــــــــــــــــــــــــة 

شكراا للمرور*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (21 أبريل 2013)

هو علي حسب المجتمع اللي عاشين فيه
بس مش حكايه مش بيرضينا
لا مثلا العادات والتقاليد عندنا ... بقول مثلا انا موافقة عليها اكييد
بس في حكاية الكتاب المقدس كله بيرجع ليه في المبادئ والافكار والسلوك
بس في ناس مش بتبص علي كدا وبتعمل اللي هي مقتنعه بيه هي
لكن انا معاكي في حكايه الكتاب المقدس 
ودا اللي شيفاه في العادات والسلوكيات والمبادئ اللي عندنا 


​


----------



## aymonded (21 أبريل 2013)

المشكلة كلها عاملة زي الفروع في الشجرة، فلو الشجرة واحدة فروعها مرتبطه بيها، وعلى قدر امتصاص كل غصن على قدر ما يأتي بثمر، فالمشكلة اين الأعضاء من الرأس الواحد، فلو كل واحد مرتبط بالرأس من الطبيعي أنه يرتبط بباقي الجسد الواحد ويحيا في انسجام تام، وهناك فرق شاسع ما بين واحد مولود من الله ويحيا وفق الطبيعة الجديدة المخلوق عليها ووفق الطريق الذي اختاره ليسير فيه ومنقاد بالروح القدس الواحد، وواحد آخر يسير في طريق آخر مختلف ويحيا وفق المجتمع وعاداته وتقاليده وخارج نطاق قيادة الروح...
فمثلاً لو هناك نقطة في منتصف دائرة، فعلى قدر اقتراب محيط الدائرة من منتصفها على قدر اجتماع النقط وانضمامها معاً على محيط الدائرة، فالمشكلة ما الذي يحركني أنا، وما هو العامل المشترك بين الناس، هل هو المجتمع أم الرأس الواحد الذي هو المسيح، لذلك قال الرسول: [ اما نحن فلنا فكر المسيح ] وأن كان لنا فكر المسيح والمحبة التي تجمعنا سراً في وحدة الجسد الواحد والإيمان الحي الواحد العامل بالمحبة، فمن أين تأتي الخصومة والخلاف !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (22 أبريل 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> هو علي حسب المجتمع اللي عاشين فيه
> بس مش حكايه مش بيرضينا
> لا مثلا العادات والتقاليد عندنا ... بقول مثلا انا موافقة عليها اكييد
> بس في حكاية الكتاب المقدس كله بيرجع ليه في المبادئ والافكار والسلوك
> ...



*شكرا يا بنت الكنيسة لمشاركتك 
بس أحب أوضح لكِ حاجة 
المفروض إن أنا ليا دستور إلهى أنا ماشية علية ، 
مليش دعوة بقا بأحوال المجتمع اللى أنا عايشة فية 
نفترض إن المجتمع اللى أنا فيه ( بيشجع على حاجة غلط لا توافقنى كمسيحيـــــــــــــة ) 
ينفع أتماشى معاها واتحجج بيها !!؟؟  طبعاً ما ينفعش 
وكمان .. لازم إقتناعى بشىء أعمل له ( مرجع ) لكتابى المقدس ولتعاليم إلهى 
المفروض
 أنا ( مسيحيــــــــــــــــة  )
 أنا ( بنت ربنـــــــــــــــا )
 إذن أنا
 (مختلفــــــــــــــــــــــــة ) 

شكرا مرورك يا ست الكل*


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 أبريل 2013)

بصى يا ملكة يا حبيبتى انا معاكى ان لازم نتبع كلام الانجيل 
بس عاوزة اقولك على حاجة لو اتبعنا كلام الانجيل هتلاقى 
كل الحاجات اللى بنعملها فى حياتنا مش موافقة لكلام الانجيل 
عندك اللبس مثلا هتلاقى بتوع مصر الجديدة لبسهم مش متوافق معانا كاولاد المسيح 
هل دووووووووول مش مسيحين 
هتلاقى نص البنات فى الكنايس لبسة من غير هدوم وهما فى الكنيسة 
عاوزة اقولك ان كلنا مش بنفذ كلام الانجيل حرفيا 
والا كنا هنمنع كل حاجة بنعملها 
يعنى منتفرجش على التليفزيون اقصد الافلام بتاعة اليومين دول 
ياريتها جت على الافلام بس حتى الاعلانات بقت مقززة 
منسمعش اغانى لان ودانا دى المفروض عضو من اعضاء جسدنا 
اللى المفروض مقدس لان رب المجد خلقنا على صورته ومثاله 
ومش معنى ان حد مختلف فى الراى معاكى يبقى مش بينفذ كلام الانجيل ومتخالف مع تعاليم المسيح 
لا الموضوع زى ما قولتلك كل واحد بيعيشه بمدى قربه من ربنا 
فمتحكميش على الناس من مجرد اراء فقط 
جايز اكون قوولت رأى مش متوافق معاكى 
لكن ممكن اكون بطبق كلام الانجيل فى كل امور حياتى 
سامحينى انا رغيت كتير 
وكان نفسى ارغى اكتر معاكى فى نقط اكتر بس سامحينى عندى صداع 
ولى راجعة تانى فى الموضوع ده ​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (22 أبريل 2013)

موضوع مميز ويثير كثير من النقاش والاتفاق والاختلاف
استمتعت برؤية نظر المشاركين


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (22 أبريل 2013)

aymonded قال:


> المشكلة كلها عاملة زي الفروع في الشجرة، فلو الشجرة واحدة فروعها مرتبطه بيها،
> 
> وعلى قدر امتصاص كل غصن على قدر ما يأتي بثمر،
> 
> ...





aymonded قال:


> ​



*جبت المُفيد يا غالى*

على قدر امتصاص كل غصن على قدر ما يأتي بثمر
فهناك فرق شاسع ما بين
واحد مولود من الله ويحيا وفق الطبيعة الجديدة[/U] المخلوق عليها ووفق الطريق الذي اختاره ليسير فيه ومنقاد بالروح القدس الواحد، 
*وواحد آخر يسير في طريق آخر مختلف ويحيا وفق المجتمع** وعاداته وتقاليده وخارج نطاق قيادة الروح...**
*

شكرا على تحليلك الرائع ، يباركك الرب[/SIZE][/SIZE][/COLOR]


----------



## REDEMPTION (22 أبريل 2013)

*لي تعليق .
*​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (22 أبريل 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> بصى يا ملكة يا حبيبتى انا معاكى ان لازم نتبع كلام الانجيل
> بس عاوزة اقولك على حاجة لو اتبعنا كلام الانجيل هتلاقى
> كل الحاجات اللى بنعملها فى حياتنا مش موافقة لكلام الانجيل
> عندك اللبس مثلا هتلاقى بتوع مصر الجديدة لبسهممش متوافق معانا كاولاد المسيح
> ...



*شوفى يا ست الكل 
لما نلاقى إن كل الحاجات اللى بنعملها مش موافقة للإنجيل ..... يبقا كويس إن إحنا إعترفنا بكدة 
ويبقا المفروض نعتبرة جرس إنذار لنا ......
 ونبدأ نقوم نفسنا ونرجع للتعاليم الإلهية 

مش نعترف ببعدنا عن كلام إلهنا ....... وفــ نفس الوقت نتمادى فى الخطأ !!!!!!!!! كدة مش صح 

ومفيش مانع خالص لما نعلم بعض ونجاهد علشان ننمو روحياً بطريقة سليمة
 ( بعنى إنتى تتعلمى منى وأنا أتعلم منك )
لكن العناد بتحليل الخطية لنفسنا ، ده ( طريق بعيد عن الحياة المسيحية الحقيقية ) 

++++++++++

إنتى دلوقتى بتسألينى عن البنات  اللى لبسها مش متوافق مع أولاد المسيح  .( بصرف النظر عن المنطقة ) .. وهل هما كدة مش مسيحين ؟؟؟
هقولك أديكى قولتى بنفسك  ( لبسهم مش متوافق مع أولاد المسيح ) 
اللى زى دول يبقوا  مسيحيين بالإسم  ( وما أكثرهم ) ( طالما لا يدققون فى فى غطاء هيكل الرب ) الممسوح بزيت الميرون 

وطبعاً الديان هو الله ، بس إنتى سألتينى وأنا من حقى أرد وأرشدك ، وانتى كمان ممكن ترشيدينى لو أنا يقول حاجة غلط 

يا غالية أنا مقولتش نمنع نفسنا عن كل حاجة 
أنا بقول ( نقوم نفسنا ) 
يعنى بلاش تتفرج على الأفلام اللى تإذى عنيكى ،، بلاش الأغنية اللى تإذى ودانك 

يعنى لما نحط جوانا ودايماً نكون فاكرين إن عنينا وودانا ممسوحين بزيت الميرون
 وأصبحت مُقدسة 
يبقا لية نلوثها بإرادتنا ....... 
والمصيبة كمان إننا بعد كدة نحلل الخطيـــــــــــــة ونقول ( ماهى دى أفلام اليومين دول ،، ما هى دى أغانى اليومين دول ) 

+++++++++++++

لأ يا ست الكل اللى بيخالفنى فى الرأى على عينى وراسى بس أنا كخادمة للكل وجب علىَّ إرشادة 
خاصة لما أخت لنا تسأل وتستفسر عن ( العيب ) فما كان علىَّ سوا أنا أقول لها ( أيوة دة عيب ) 
يا ريت إنتى كمان اللى يسألك تجاوبى علية من خلال كلام إلهنا ، ودوستورنا المسيحى

+++++++++++++

إنتى قولتى الخلاصة 
 الموضوع زى ما قولتلك كل واحد بيعيشه بمدى قربه من ربنا 
شكرا لمرورك با ست الكل وشكرا لكلامك الجميل *


----------



## girgis2 (22 أبريل 2013)

*أنا متفق مع الأستاذ أيموند

لكن النتيجة النهائية للحوارات دي بالذات هي إننا مهما إتكلمنا أو نصحنا

فإن مكانش اللي بنناقشه أو بننصحه ده مقتنع من جواه ومن عمل الروح القدس فيه بأن هذا لا يليق به كإبن للمسيح وهذا يليق به كإبن للمسيح

فكل كلامنا هيروح في الهواااااا

بل على العكس ده ممكن المناقشة تكون غبية وتتحول لجدل لا فائده منه ويجب الإبتعاد عنه

بالنسبة لنقطة المجتمع أو الثقافات المختلفة عني :
فأحب أقول إن أبناء المسيح دائماً ضد العالم ولازم يكونوا شخصيتهم قوية ويكونوا نور للعالم.
مش العالم هو اللي بيؤثر فيهم بأفكاره !!!
*​


----------



## x_philosopher (22 أبريل 2013)

الآباء أنفسهم اختلفوا في المجامع وقديسون مثل يوحنا ذهبي الفم تم حرمانهم في بعض الفترات
بالأولى جداً العادات الاجتماعية مثل اللباس بالتأكيد ستختلف من شخص لآخر وليس فقط من مكان لآخر


----------



## REDEMPTION (22 أبريل 2013)

x_philosopher قال:


> الآباء أنفسهم اختلفوا في المجامع وقديسون مثل يوحنا ذهبي الفم تم حرمانهم في بعض الفترات
> بالأولى جداً العادات الاجتماعية مثل اللباس بالتأكيد ستختلف من شخص لآخر وليس فقط من مكان لآخر



معلش بس لازم ارد على المشاركة دي!

إختلفوا في إيه؟ في الأخلاق؟ ولا في أمور عقائدية ولاهوتية؟ حد فيهم إختلف في حقيقية السلوك المسيحي؟ أنا بقولك لاء .. *يبقى بلاش نخلط الأوراق أرجوك*


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (22 أبريل 2013)

REDEMPTION قال:


> *لي تعليق .
> *​



طبعاً تنورنا ونستفاد منك يا غالى


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (22 أبريل 2013)

girgis2 قال:


> *أنا متفق مع الأستاذ أيموند
> 
> لكن النتيجة النهائية للحوارات دي بالذات هي إننا مهما إتكلمنا أو نصحنا
> 
> ...



*المفروض فعلاً ............. أبناء المسيح يكونوا ضد العالم وشهواتة 
لكن للأأسف  الوضع الحالى بيقول غير كدة بقينا ماشين مع العالم و( مع التيار ) 
ومش نافع معاهم أى توجيه 
فلازم هما بنفسهم اللى يطلبوا التغيير ....... ويكون عندهم إستعداد لقبولة 
المشكلة بقا إنهم لما يجوا يسألونا فى ما هو ( العيب ) ،
 بيكونوا فــــ نفس الوقت مقررين ومقتنعين بإجابة معينة فى دماغهم ومش عايزين يغيروها 

المضحك بقا إنهم بيسألونا بعد ما يقرروا ( ان العيب هواللائق بهم ) :fun_lol:

شكرااااااا لمرورك ومشاركتك 

*


----------



## GoGo No Way (22 أبريل 2013)

اخر رد فى الموضوع مخصوص ومش هناقشه " مش تهديد بس علشان عارف ان هيتكتبلى تقارير عليه هههههههههه"


للاسف بالنسبة للعيـــــــــــــب حضراتكوا متعرفوش ليه العيب اسمو عيب اصلا

والحرام زى ما المسلمين بيقولو او الى لا يليق بالانسان ... انتو متعرفوش ليه الحرام اسمو حرام اصلا انتو عارفين ان الله قال كدة ولكن ليه لا .. حافظين مش فاهمين .. انا اسف على الكلام دة بس زى ما بلاقى ردود قاسية بضطر اكتب الى انا مقتنع بيـــــــــه ......

انا اسف مرة تانية بس دية الحقيقة ....

وربنا يهدينى ويهدى الكل ... صلولى


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (22 أبريل 2013)

GoGo No Way قال:


> اخر رد فى الموضوع مخصوص ومش هناقشه " مش تهديد بس علشان عارف ان هيتكتبلى تقارير عليه هههههههههه"
> 
> 
> للاسف بالنسبة للعيـــــــــــــب حضراتكوا متعرفوش ليه العيب اسمو عيب اصلا
> ...



*
تقبلنا أسفــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــك يا فاهم 
وشكراااااا لمعلوماتك القيمة :t19: 
ونشكر ربنا إن ده آخـــــــــــــــــر رد لحضرتك 
ربنا يزيدك فهم
*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (23 أبريل 2013)

*كتير باقرا عن يليق ولا يليق*
*فهل اللياقة من عدمها خاضعة لأهوائنا ورؤيتنا وآرائنا ولعاداتنا *
*نحن فقط دونا عن الآخر ؟*
*والعنوان عن التعاليم الواحدة *
*والسؤال لصاحبة الموضوع فقط *
*انا عايز منك نص واضح وصريح وقاطع يؤيد كلامك هنا*​


AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> *إنتى دلوقتى بتسألينى عن البنات  اللى لبسها مش متوافق مع أولاد المسيح  .( بصرف النظر عن المنطقة ) .. وهل هما كدة مش مسيحين ؟؟؟*
> *هقولك أديكى قولتى بنفسك  ( لبسهم مش متوافق مع أولاد المسيح *



*عند المسلم مثلا نص صريح بالحجاب *
*فهل هناك نصوصاً فى الكتاب المقدس لها نفس المعنى *
*و ما هى أحكام هذا الزى اللى مش متوافق مع أولاد المسيح ؟؟؟*
*أعذرينى لأن معلوماتى شحيحة جداً*
*اكرر انا عايز نص*​


----------



## aymonded (23 أبريل 2013)

المشكلة لا في لبس ولا أكل ولا شرب ولا في اي شيء خارجي، لأنه مكتوب: [ أما الروحي فيحكم في كل شيء وهو لا يُحكم فيه من أحد ] (1كورنثوس 2: 15)، [ فلا يحكم عليكم أحد في أكل أو شُرب أو من جهة عيد أو هلال أو سبت ] (كولوسي 2: 16)
فالمشكلة الحقيقية مشكلة القلب من الداخل وتحت انهي قيادة يسير الإنسان: [ لأن كل الذين ينقادون بروح الله فأولئك هم ابناء الله ] (رومية 8: 14)، [ لأنكم جميعاً أبناء الله بالإيمان بالمسيح يسوع ] (غلاطية 3: 26)

فأن لم يُعالج داخل القلب بالروح القدس الذي يزرع صليب ربنا يسوع حتى يتم كلام القديس بولس: [  الذين هم للمسيح قد صلبوا الجسد مع الأهواء والشهوات ] (غلاطية 5: 24)، فسيظل القلب فاسداً، وأن تحرك الإنسان ليعدل مسيرته ويصححها، فسيُصححها من الخارج فقط، مثل الذي عنده جرح غائر شديد التقيح وله رائحة تدل على العفونة التي تأكل فيه، فارتدى رداء جميل ومزركش من الخارج ووضع أغلى واثمن الروائح العطرة لكي يداري هذا الجرح الشديد التقيح، وأظهر نفسه بكل جمال فائق أمام الناس، مع أن الجرح لم يُعالج علاج حقيقي، هكذا كل إنسان ينظر للخارج ويترك الداخل في عدم شفاء، فأن الموت يعمل فيه لأن قلبه مبتعد بعيداً عن الله ويكرمه فقط بشفتيه: [ فقال السيد (الرب): لأن هذا الشعب قد اقترب إليَّ بفمه وأكرمني بشفتيه وأما قلبه فأبعده عني، وصارت مخافتهم مني وصية الناس معلمة ] (أشعياء 29: 13)، [ يقترب إليَّ هذا الشعب بفمه ويُكرمني بشفتيه وأما قلبه فمبتعد عني بعيداً ] (متى 15: 8)

 يقول الأب يوحنا  كرونستادت: [ ما هي علامة المسيحي؟: هي حبه وإيمانه بالمسيح؛ تجده دائماً  يلفظ اسمه الحلو ويدعوه لمعونته في كل عمل. يتجه إليه بعينيه وأفكاره وقلبه  كل حين، كذلك فإن السيد المسيح لهُ المجد تجده يُعزيه كل حين ويتراءى له:  "الذي عنده وصاياي ويحفظها فهو الذي يحبني، والذي يحبني يحبه أبي، وأنا  أحبه وأُظهر لهُ ذاتي" (يوحنا 14: 21).
 أما الإنسان البعيد عن المسيح  فهو قلما يتجه بأفكاره نحو المسيح، وحتى إذا صلى يكون بلا حرارة الحب وبدون  فاعلية الإيمان القلبي، وإنما يكون بدافع الحاجة، وهو في التجائه إليه كمن  يلتجئ إلى شخص بعيد عنه غير معروف لديه، لا توجد بينهما صلة، ليس لهُ فيه  سرور ولا يجذبه إليه أي ميل نحوه.
 أما هؤلاء المغبوطون الذي لا  يَدَعون المسيح يُفارق عقلهم أو قلبهم، فإنهم يعيشون في المسيح، ويصير لهم  هوائهم وطعامهم وشرابهم وإقامتهم، وكل شيء، وبسبب الحلاوة التي يتذوقونها في  اسمه وبسبب لمساته الخفية اللذيذة التي يمس بها قلوبهم، تجدهم يلتصقون به  أكثر فأكثر، وفي التصاقهم به يجدون سعادة لا يُنطق بها ولا يُدركها العالم ]... كونوا معاً معافين باسم الرب إلهنا آمين
​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (23 أبريل 2013)

*طب إيه هو رأيك يا هيلانة فى الراجل اللى بيرقص فى الأفراح

حتى لو كان بيرقص فى فرح قرايبه بس ؟

يعنى لو شاب رقص قى فرح أخته ؟

المسيحية بتقول عليه إيه ؟*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (23 أبريل 2013)

يخبر يا جماعه إحنا رجعنا لموضوع الرقص تانى!!​ 
اهم شىء ما هو فى القلب-- و اهم شىء إنى مكونش عثره--(بقدر الإمكان)​ 
و انا عايزا بس الى عمره ما رقص فى حياته هو/هى يتكلم--
يعنى لو فى واحد فيكم او واحده مرقصتش فى فرحه/ها و لا فى فرح اخوه/ها او اخته/ها --
و لا فى يوم نجاح و لا فى اى فرح من الافراح و لا و هو صغير و لا و هو شاب -- هذا الشخص بس هو الى يتكلم!​ 
و يا ريت يقول لى هل رقص الاطفال لايليق بردوا بأبناء الرب!!
و هل يفرق لو الطفل فتاه او صبى؟؟ يعنى حرام الفتاه الطفله ترقص و مش حرام الصبى الطفل يرقص؟؟ و لا الاتنين حرام---او لا يليق!​

طيب و نعمل إيه بئا فى البيبيهات الى يدوب بيتعلموا يمشوا و بتلاقى لوحدهم كدا فى بعض منهم ودنه موسيقيه و لو سمع اى موسيقا يقعد و هو او هى سانده على الطربيزه يتنطط و يرقوس نفسه--​

سؤال تانى بئا لو كان الاطفال مسموح لهم بالرقص--- لحد انهى سن بالظبت بئا نسمح لهم-- معلش اصل الواحد لازم يفهم بردوا يعنى اعظروا جهلى--​ 
طيب يعنى البنت لحد ما تصل لسن البلوغ تعتبر طفله بعد كدا بئا المفروض مترقصش!
طيب هيبقى بئا سن البلوغ بتاع الولد متئخر شويه عن البنت--​ 
طيب بئا اصل فى بنات بتبقى من سن 9 سنين مليانه كدا بردوا و جسمها فارد-- دى بئا نعتبرها مش طفله صح؟؟ يبقى نحرمها هى كمان من إنها لو سمعت موسيقا تفكر تهز رجلها و لا حتى تقف تسقف و تتمايل--​ 
و الراجل بئا بما إنه مش مفتن زى الست يبقى هو يحل له الرقص!!
غير بئا لو راجل مفتول العضلات عريض المنكبين شلولخ ممكن يفتن بعض النساء ده غير كمان بعض الرجال يبقى بلاش ده يرقص و لا يتحرك علشان ميفتنش حد و لا يفتن نفسه!!​ 
مستنيا بئا الإجابه-- من الى عمره فى حياته ما رقص فى اى مرحله من مراحل عمره او اى مرتبه فى مراتب إمانه! و لا حتى لوحده ماشى !
مينفعش الى يجى يتكلم و يجاوبنى يكون رقص لوحده حتى-- و لا رقص وصت عائلته بس-- و لا رقص وصت نفس نوعه بس)​ 
هل الرب قال مترقصش!!؟؟​ 
" 1 حينئذ جاء الى يسوع كتبة وفريسيون الذين من اورشليم قائلين. 2 لماذا يتعدى تلاميذك تقليد 
الشيوخ.فانهم لا يغسلون ايديهم حينما ياكلون خبزا.< 3 فاجاب وقال لهم وانتم ايضا لماذا تتعدون 
وصية الله بسبب تقليدكم.<A فان الله اوصى قائلا اكرم اباك وامك.ومن يشتم ابا او اما فليمت موتا.<> 5 واما انتم فتقولون من قال لابيه او امه قربان هو الذي تنتفع به مني.فلا يكرم اباه او امه.< 6 فقد 
ابطلتم وصية الله بسبب تقليدكم. > 7 يا مراؤون حسنا تنبا عنكم اشعياء قائلا.< 8 يقترب الي هذا ا
الشعب بفمه ويكرمني بشفتيه واما قلبه فمبتعد عني بعيدا.< 9 وباطلا يعبدونني وهم يعلمون تعاليم 
هي وصايا الناس. 
10 ثم دعا الجمع وقال لهم اسمعوا وافهموا.<> 11 ليس ما يدخل الفم ينجس الانسان.بل ما يخرج 
من الفم هذا ينجس الانسان.< 12 حينئذ تقدم تلاميذه وقالوا له اتعلم ان الفريسيين لما سمعوا القول 
نفروا.< 13 فاجاب وقال كل غرس لم يغرسه ابي السماوي يقلع.<> 14 اتركوهم.هم عميان قادة 
عميان.وان كان اعمى يقود اعمى يسقطان كلاهما في حفرة. متى 15"​ 


" 1 واجتمع اليه الفريسيون وقوم من الكتبة قادمين من اورشليم. 2 ولما راوا بعضا من تلاميذه ياكلون خبزا بايد دنسة اي غير مغسولة لاموا.3لان الفريسيين وكل اليهود ان لم يغسلوا ايديهم باعتناء لا 
ياكلون.متمسكين بتقليد الشيوخ.4 ومن السوق ان لم يغتسلوا لا ياكلون.واشياء اخرى كثيرة 
تسلموها للتمسك بها من غسل كؤوس واباريق وانية نحاس واسرة.5 ثم ساله الفريسيون والكتبة 
لماذا لا يسلك تلاميذك حسب تقليد الشيوخ بل ياكلون خبزا بايد غير مغسولة.6 فاجاب وقال لهم 
حسنا تنبا اشعياء عنكم انتم المرائين كما هو مكتوب.هذا الشعب يكرمني بشفتيه واما قلبه فمبتعد 
عني بعيدا.7 وباطلا يعبدونني وهم يعلمون تعاليم هي وصايا الناس.8 لانكم تركتم وصية الله 
وتتمسكون بتقليد الناس.غسل الاباريق والكؤوس وامورا اخر كثيرة مثل هذه تفعلون.9 ثم قال لهم 
حسنا رفضتم وصية الله لتحفظوا تقليدكم.10 لان موسى قال اكرم اباك وامك.ومن يشتم ابا او اما 
فليمت موتا.11 واما انتم فتقولون ان قال انسان لابيه او امه قربان اي هدية هو الذي تنتفع به مني.12
فلا تدعونه في ما بعد يفعل شيئا لابيه او امه.13 مبطلين كلام الله بتقليدكم الذي سلمتموه.وامورا 
كثيرة مثل هذه تفعلون​ 
14 ثم دعا كل الجمع وقال لهم اسمعوا مني كلكم وافهموا.15 ليس شيء من خارج الانسان اذا دخل فيه يقدر ان ينجسه.لكن الاشياء التي تخرج منه هي التي تنجس الانسان.16 ان كان لاحد اذنان للسمع فليسمع.مرقس 7"​


----------



## girgis2 (23 أبريل 2013)

> يخبر يا جماعه إحنا رجعنا لموضوع الرقص تانى!!





> ​ اهم شىء ما هو فى القلب-- و اهم شىء إنى مكونش عثره--(*بقدر الإمكان*)​




*من حق كل واحد يعبر عن آرائه

وكل واحد حــر في رأيه واللي عايز يقوله أو اللي عايز يعبر عنه

يعني أنا النهاردة لما أشوف إن الرقص لوحدي هو هبل وعبط يبقى أنا حـر

لما أشوف إن الرقص مع نفس ذات النوع هو شـذوذ يبقى أنا حــر

لما أشوف إن الرقص في مجموعة مختلفة النوع هو فيه نوع من الإغراء - مهما كان نوع الرقص - يبقى أنا حــر

بس أنا مش هلزم حد برأيي
 
وبعدين كلمة - بقدر الإمكان - دي أنتِ كدة بتردي بيها على كــل أسئلتك

يعني لما أشوف طفل بيتنطط أو بيرقص وهو لسه بيتعلم الوقوف أو المشي ده لا يعثرني يبقى أنا حر وهي دي طبيعتي

غيري بقى لو أعثره منظر الطفل ده يبقى عنده ميول غير طبيعية. أنـــا مالي بيه ؟؟؟؟؟

*
*دول مش المقياس اللي المفروض أمشي عليه

أيـنـعــم ساعات بنتشابه في الأفكار معاهم لكن ده مش معناه إننا إحنا اللي واخدين من أفكارهم

ليه ميكونش الأصالة في الفكرة بترجع لينا مش ليهم ؟؟؟؟؟
*​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (23 أبريل 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *طب إيه هو رأيك يا هيلانة فى الراجل اللى بيرقص فى الأفراح
> 
> حتى لو كان بيرقص فى فرح قرايبه بس ؟
> 
> ...




*الشخص السوي في المفهوم المسيحي**
 هو من يحمل المسيح في قلبه، 
هو الشخص الذي يتحلى بكل الفضائل المسيحية،
 أو على الأقل، الذي يحـــــــــــاول باستمرار، أن يتحلى بكل الفضائل المسيحية، 
أي أنه يحيا حيــــــــــــــــــــــــــاة الجهاد، في سبيل "بنيان" روحه للتطلع إلى الملكوت

وحياة الجهاد مطلــــــــــــــــــوبة من الشخص المسيحى ( لتتحقق بنوتة لله ) 
 ولكنها مش إجبــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــارى  لكل مسيحى..... 
(في بيت أبي منــــــــــازل كثيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرة)*

*نورتينا يا إرينى *


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (23 أبريل 2013)

> girgis2 قال:
> 
> 
> > *من حق كل واحد يعبر عن آرائه*​
> ...


----------



## REDEMPTION (23 أبريل 2013)

*حبو !! أطفال ايه اللي انتي بتتكلمي عنها ؟!!!! انتي فاهمه بجد المشكلة فين؟؟؟ طيب مش بتقري كل المشاركات اللي اتكتبت في الموضوع ده؟؟؟ طيب لو بتقري .. فهمتي الناس بتتكلم عن ايه بالظبط؟؟ طب لو فهمتي .. ليه بتقولي اطفال ؟ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*حاجه تاني .. رقص ايه اللي بتدافعوا عنه دلوقتي علشان افهم ؟؟؟ يعني قولولي 1, 2, 3 بخصوص الرقص .. يعني قولوا الرقص الشرقي لما البنت ترقصه لجوزها يبقى مش عيب .. هقولك اه مش عيب .. وقولولي الرقص التانجو لو اتعلمته مع خطيبها في اخر شهر خطوبة .. يعني كمان شهر وهيتجوزوا .. والافضل انها تتعلمه مع جوزها .. علشان يرقصوا مع بعض في الفرح .. او رقص سلو مثلا .. هقولك تمام التمام .. ولا عيب .. ولا حرام .. ولا يحزنون !!!!!!!!!!!! فين بقى أم المشكلة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*تعالى قوليلي من زاوية تاني .. الرقص الشرقي اللي بنت تروح تتعلمه في مدرسة مثلا .. او عن طريق مدرس راجل او ست حتى .. والهدف منه انها ترقص في افراح قرايبها .. وقدام الناس كلها .. اقولك دي بنت لا مؤاخذة فاضلها شكت دبوس وتبقى عااااااااااهرة .. *

*او قوليلي البنت اللي تتعلم رقص تانجو مثلا (مش اسمه تانجو برضه؟ ) ومع مدرس راجل (غالباً بيبقى راجل في النوع ده من الرقص) .. هقولك دي لامؤاخذة .. *


*لان يا جماعة اللي يخليني اعرف ده صح ولا غلط هو اني أسأل نفسي، ايه فايدته؟؟ ليه بتعلمه؟؟؟ بعمل بيه زفت وقطران ايه؟؟؟ ايه لازمته لام حياتي الروحية ؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*انا قولت الاوقات والظروف اللي الرقص فيها ما يبقاش حرام او عيب او لا يليق .. غير كده هيبقى قلة أدب .. وقلة تربية .. وقلة اخلاق .. وقلة كل حاجه في الحياة .*

​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (23 أبريل 2013)

REDEMPTION قال:


> *حبو !! أطفال ايه اللي انتي بتتكلمي عنها ؟!!!! انتي فاهمه بجد المشكلة فين؟؟؟ طيب مش بتقري كل المشاركات اللي اتكتبت في الموضوع ده؟؟؟ طيب لو بتقري .. فهمتي الناس بتتكلم عن ايه بالظبط؟؟ طب لو فهمتي .. ليه بتقولي اطفال ؟ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*​
> ​*حاجه تاني .. رقص ايه اللي بتدافعوا عنه دلوقتي علشان افهم ؟؟؟ يعني قولولي 1, 2, 3 بخصوص الرقص .. يعني قولوا الرقص الشرقي لما البنت ترقصه لجوزها يبقى مش عيب .. هقولك اه مش عيب .. وقولولي الرقص التانجو لو اتعلمته مع خطيبها في اخر شهر خطوبة .. يعني كمان شهر وهيتجوزوا .. والافضل انها تتعلمه مع جوزها .. علشان يرقصوا مع بعض في الفرح .. او رقص سلو مثلا .. هقولك تمام التمام .. ولا عيب .. ولا حرام .. ولا يحزنون !!!!!!!!!!!! فين بقى أم المشكلة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> *تعالى قوليلي من زاوية تاني .. الرقص الشرقي اللي بنت تروح تتعلمه في مدرسة مثلا .. او عن طريق مدرس راجل او ست حتى .. والهدف منه انها ترقص في افراح قرايبها .. وقدام الناس كلها .. اقولك دي بنت لا مؤاخذة فاضلها شكت دبوس وتبقى عااااااااااهرة .. *
> ...


طارق انا مقولتش سيرت الاطفال غير علشان انبه لشىء معين--
لميول الافكار الى انا شيفاها-- للى شايفاهم عمالين يحكموا و يغلطوا فى الكلام فى بعض-- للى مش شايفه المحبه و السلام فى قلوبهم--
انما انت مشاركتك احلى كلام الحقيقه و انا متفقه مع كلامك( مش كله!)--



> *حاجه تاني .. رقص ايه اللي بتدافعوا عنه دلوقتي علشان افهم ؟؟؟ يعني قولولي 1, 2, 3 بخصوص الرقص .. يعني قولوا الرقص الشرقي لما البنت ترقصه لجوزها يبقى مش عيب .. هقولك اه مش عيب .. وقولولي الرقص التانجو لو اتعلمته مع خطيبها في اخر شهر خطوبة .. يعني كمان شهر وهيتجوزوا .. والافضل انها تتعلمه مع جوزها .. علشان يرقصوا مع بعض في الفرح .. او رقص سلو مثلا .. هقولك تمام التمام .. ولا عيب .. ولا حرام .. ولا يحزنون !!!!!!!!!!!! فين بقى أم المشكلة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



*و هو ده الكلام الى الكل بيقولوا--*
* صدقنى  الكل قال كدا-- الكل قال مثل كلامك الف مره-- بس فى تصميم إن الموضوع يتلف!*

*فى البعض شايف إن ده حرام و لا يليق-- فهمت!! هو ده الى انا بقوله-- فى ناش بيشوفوا إن ده قلت ادب-- ده هبل و عبط -- ده سفاله-- ده شزوز فهمت!!( مينفعش ترقص خاااالص مينفعش لا مع جوزك و لا لوحدك و لا مع قرايبك و لا مع حد و لا فى مخك)*
*هو ده الى انا مش فاهما--*
*و مهما قولت بردوا مركزين فى هدف معين إنهم يحودوا الموضوع بطريقه تانيا ..*
* ليه بنصمم نقلب الكلام و نفهم الاخر غلط-- ليه بنحكم على بعض و شايفين الخشبه الى فى عين الى قدامنا و  جزع الشجره الكبيره الى فى عننا مش بنشوفها--*
* انا بتناقش عمتا-- مش اقصد الرحص تحديده انا اقصد  كل شىء-- و المجال اتفتح من نحيه الرقص-- الموضوع مش دفاع عن الرقص-- ياريت نفهم بعض و نتكلم بمحبه--*
* على فكره مين قال بئا لما ترقص تانجوا مع مراتك قدام المعازيم فى الفرح ده مش عثره للمعازيم  ههههه*


----------



## REDEMPTION (23 أبريل 2013)

*حبو! .. ما تجيبيش سيرة الاطفال علشان ده اسمه التفاف على الموضوع !!!! اطفال ايه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*كمان يا اخوانا فيه حاجه مهمه لازم تعرفوها كويس .. ولو ماعرفتوهاش هنفضل نلف حوالين نفسنا .. *
*الحياة المسيحية بناخدها من كوووووووووووول الكتاب المقدس .. كل آية في الكتاب المقدس مرتبطه بآيات تانية كتييير ... ومن خلالها بنقدر نفهم الانسان المسيحي ازاي يعيش فعلا حياة مسيحية .. مش نصوص و كلمات محدده زي المخالفين معانا في العقيدة .. *

*الحكاية مش نصصووووووووص .. يخرب بيت النصوص .. الحكاية حياة كاملة مستمدة من الكتاب من الجلده للجلده ...*

*يعني لما الكتاب يقولي لا للعثرة .. اقول انا اه لازم اخد تصرفاتي بعين العقل .. ولما يقولي كونوا حكماء .. اقول اه لازم كل تصرفاتي تكون حكيمه علشان لا اعثر حد .. ولما يقولي لا تهتم بالمظهر ولا بالملبس ولا بالاكل ولا بالشرب .. اقول اه انا لازم اكون حكيم (زي ما قالي قبل كده) في اكلي وشربي ولبس علشان ما اسببش عثرة (زي ما قالي قبل كده برضه) ولما يقولي كل كلمة بطاله هتعطون عنها حساب .. اقول اه لازم اخد بالي من كل كلمة بطالة وكل تصرف بطال بحكمة و عقل (زي ما قالي قبل كده) علشان ما اسببش عثرة (زي ما قاااااااااااالي قبل كده بررررررررررضه) ..*

*فهمتوا !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*​


----------



## oesi no (23 أبريل 2013)

هى تفرق بين ولد عن ولد وبنت عن بنت 
يعنى الولد اللى اتعلم فى الدليفراند ولا فى الساكرى كور  وخروجاته كانت ما بين كارلوس والتمراى  وبعد  كدة اما دخل الجامعه الالمانيه او قرر انه يكمل تعليمه برة 
ورحلاته  مابين اوروبا ودول شرق اسيا او حتى شرم والغردقة  والعابه كانت اكس بوكس او وى 
ويوم ما بيطلع رحله فى كنيسته فى الصيف ومؤتمر اسبوع بيبقى المؤتمر فيه تركيا والنمسا واسبانيا  والرحله يادوبك ب 5500 جنيه +780 يورو 
اكيد هيبقى مستوى تفكيره وارائه مش نفس اراء الشخص اللى اتعلم فى محمد فريد الاعدادية ودخل  جامعه القاهرة ويوم ما حب يخرج مع اصحابه خروجه حلوة اخدهم ووقعدوا يلفوا فى سيتى ستار ومشتروش حاجة ومشيوا ويوم ما بيحبوا يطلعوا رحلة مع الكنيسه الرحله بتبقى ب 35 جنيه وعاملين مظاهرات علشان يقللوها شويه لانها كانت السنه اللى قبلها ب 25  ويوم ما بيطلعوا مؤتمر حلو بيروحوا مرسي مطروح 
   فيه فرق كبير جدا ما بين المستوى العادى فى مصر والمستوى الاكسترا اوردنرى هههههههههه 
وعلشان كدة بتلاقى فيه اختلاف فى التفكير وفى الطباع 
التعليم مش واحد والطريقة مش واحدة واسلوب توصيل الكلام مش واحد
فيه ناس اتعودت من صغرها على حاجات مينفعش تغيرها لما تكبر بحكم انه ده مش صح دينيا 
علشان ساعتها يمكن يكرهوا الدين نفسه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (23 أبريل 2013)

*طارق انا بقول لك تانى-- انا جبت سيرت الاطفال علشان انبه-- علشان ادى رساله للى بيفكر بالاسلوب ده--*
*كل الكلام فى محور ان الفتاه مترقصش -- لوحدها -- و لا لزوجها -- و لا مع عيلتها و لا مع بنات زيها-*
*حبيت انبه بئا و اشوف هيقولوا ايه-- علشان كدا جبت سيرت البيبيهات-- و جبت سيرت الاطفال-- و جبت سيرت الاطفال الى بيبقى جسدهم سابق سنهم و جبت سيرت الرجال--*
*حبيت انور شويه قلوب الى بيحكموا و بيقولوا قرارات و يدينوا!*
*مش قاصدى الى انت فهمته!*


----------



## REDEMPTION (23 أبريل 2013)

*حبو .. لما ارقص يعني انا ومراتي في فرح قدام المعازيم .. هيبقى من السخافة اني اقيم ده على انه عثرة .. يعني فييييييين العثرة يا هانم لواحده لابسه شوووووووووووال لونه ابيض وبترقص مع جوزها اللي لابس بدلة كاملة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ دا يدوب بيبقى باين منها العروسة دراعتها بس كمان الناس هتبقى مرزه معاكي يعني اوي ؟؟؟؟؟؟ غير بقى لو واحده في وسط شباب عاملين دايره مثلا ونازله رقص .. قشطة يا معلم .. انا هفرز امها من رجليها لغاية شعر راسها !!!!!!!!!!!!! *

*يااخوانا فيه فرق !!!!!!!!!! .. بلاش نخلط الامور ابوس ايديكم ...*​


----------



## girgis2 (23 أبريل 2013)

> *و لو انت فعلت هذا ستشعر انك تتصف بالهبل و العبط--*





> *يمكن هذا الفعل يحرك فيك افكار معينه غريبه فانت بتروج نفسك--انت حر--*
> *بس مش حر إنك تطلق على الى بيرقص بنات مع بعض مثلا او ولاد مع بعض إنهم شواز--*
> *ده يبقى تعدى على حريات الغير و تطاول--*


*التـــطاول هو ما قولتيه الآن

أنـــا مجبتش سيرة فلان - بالتحديد - عبيط أوعلان شاذ

لكن سيادتك بقى بتحددي الكلام عليا بقولك (**يمكن هذا الفعل يحرك فيك)

وده معلش أسمه ســـوء أدب وفــشــل في الحـــوار

وإسلوب الكلام اللي بالشكل ده لا فيه محبة ولا فيه أخوكي جرجس !!!!

أنت مخلتيش فيها أخوكي جرجس بالشكل ده

كل إنسان بيتعامل مع بني آدمين فمن الطبيعي هيكون ليه رأيه الخاص في كل إنسان بيتعامل معاه

ومن حقي أن أعبر عن رأيي طالما مقولتش (أنــــت) !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

وإلا بقى نقفل المنتدى كله على آرائكم أنتم فقط !!!!

 وأنا قولت قبل كدة:

*


> *بس أنا مش هلزم حد برأيي*


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (23 أبريل 2013)

REDEMPTION قال:


> *حبو! .. ما تجيبيش سيرة الاطفال علشان ده اسمه التفاف على الموضوع !!!! اطفال ايه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
> 
> *كمان يا اخوانا فيه حاجه مهمه لازم تعرفوها كويس .. ولو ماعرفتوهاش هنفضل نلف حوالين نفسنا .. *
> *الحياة المسيحية بناخدها من كوووووووووووول الكتاب المقدس .. كل آية في الكتاب المقدس مرتبطه بآيات تانية كتييير ... ومن خلالها بنقدر نفهم الانسان المسيحي
> ...



اشكرك لمشاركاتك وكلامك الرائع 
 استاذ طارق 
مفيش بعد كدة 

[YOUTUBE]5BRQHOelBOM[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## oesi no (23 أبريل 2013)

هتمسكوا فى بعض امتى ؟؟ 
بشكل عام بعد قراية الموضوع كله 
دور كل واحد فينا بيتلخص فى اننا نعرض على الناس ما نعيشه من الكتاب المقدس وكل انسان حر فى ان يقرر


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (23 أبريل 2013)

girgis2 قال:


> *التـــطاول هو ما قولتيه الآن*​
> 
> 
> *أنـــا مجبتش سيرة فلان - بالتحديد - عبيط أوعلان شاذ*​
> ...


*اخى الغالى*
*اسفا جدا جدا لو كنت تلكمت بطريقه غلط--*
*احزف مشاركتى كلها لو ضايقتك او اصلحها حالا اخى--*
*اخى انا عمرى ما احب اضايق حد و لا عمرى ما احب ادين احد--*
*و مكنش قاصدى الى انت فهمته-- *
*رغم إن ممكن يكون عندك حق لما قريته تانى دلوقتى لقيت إن إستخدامى لكلمه "انت" ده خلى الموضوع يتفهم انى بقصدك انت اخى--*
*هروح اغيرها و ارجع تانى نتتناقش بمحبه...*
*اسفا تانى لو كلامى اتفهم غلط او اكون انا عبرت بطريقه غلط--*​


----------



## REDEMPTION (23 أبريل 2013)

جورج! عجبتني مشاركتك اللي فاتت بتاعة المستوى (الاكسترا اوردنرى) دي .. بس هاخد أخر عبارة واعلق عليها اللي هي ( علشان ساعتها يمكن يكرهوا الدين نفسه)

المشكلة في اللي لقنهم التعليم! المشكلة في اللي علمهم، انا شايف انهم يكرهوا الدين أفضل من أنهم يتصرفوا بشكل يُعثر الاخرين، وبيقدموا صورة سيئة عن الدين.
 
 عارف كلامك ده فكرني بإيه؟ فكرني بأية انا شايفها منوره دلوقتي في سماء المنتدى بتقول "سيأتي *لعله *يجد الإيمان على الارض" عارف يعني ايه "لعله" ؟؟؟ 
 
 هو ده الايمان اللي هيجي ربنا ويلاقيه .. ايماني وايمان ناس كتير .. ظاهري بس .. قشور .. بنحلل كل حاجه زي الزفت علشان بس احنا اتعودنا عليها .. او احنا شايفنها مش غلط .. او من مبدأ انا حر مالم اضر .. او من مبدأ إحنا مجتمع متخلف وشهواني وجنسي وفينك يا مريكا واوربا ترحمينا من القرف ده ....
 
 صدقني فعلا .. لعله يجد الإيمان على الارض .. ومش هيلاقي غير القلة القليلة .. المختارين .. 
​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (23 أبريل 2013)

REDEMPTION قال:


> *حبو .. لما ارقص يعني انا ومراتي في فرح قدام المعازيم .. هيبقى من السخافة اني اقيم ده على انه عثرة .. يعني فييييييين العثرة يا هانم لواحده لابسه شوووووووووووال لونه ابيض وبترقص مع جوزها اللي لابس بدلة كاملة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ دا يدوب بيبقى باين منها العروسة دراعتها بس كمان الناس هتبقى مرزه معاكي يعني اوي ؟؟؟؟؟؟ غير بقى لو واحده في وسط شباب عاملين دايره مثلا ونازله رقص .. قشطة يا معلم .. انا هفرز امها من رجليها لغاية شعر راسها !!!!!!!!!!!!! *​​
> *يااخوانا فيه فرق !!!!!!!!!! .. بلاش نخلط الامور ابوس ايديكم ...*​


يادى حبو ياادى حبو
يا طارق يا غااالى انا قولت الكلمه دى على سبيل الدعااااابه-- او على سبيل انى الحقيقه برمى كلام لاخوات تنين ههههههههههه حبايبى بردوا الرب عالم.
انا معك صدقنى معك-- بس اصدمك بئا لما اقول لك إن فى هيقولوا لككلامك غلط-- إنك ترقص مع عروستك تانجو امام المعازيم ده غلط و مش افعال ابناء الرب-
و لزمتها إيه ترقص بمراتك ما ترقص معاها فى البيت-- لا لا بيت إيه ده فى قالوا لك الرقص فى البيت بردوا لا يليق إزاى تكون لسا راقص و بعد كدا تروح تصلى!!
و كمان ترقصوا مع بعض فى بدايه حياتكم و عايزين الرب يبارككم الاوله تروحوا تصلوا مع بعض الرب يبارك حياتكم-- دىمش افعال ابناء الرب-
( مع انى الحقيقه صادفت ازواج بيقعدوا اول اسبوع فى صلاه و صوم و بيروحوا اديره-- فعلا كنت فرحانه بيهم) هما حرين -و يسلام طبعا لو وصلت لإمانهم--)

و فعلا انا نفسى محبش المنظر ده -- انا محبش اعمله-- بس فى نفس الوقت مش هدين الى بتعمل كدا و لا هقول عليها عاهره و لا مش عاهره-- الرب يعلم جيدا ما بداخلها و هل هى فاهمه و قاصده إنها تفتن و لا هى جايه من مجتمع مختلف العادات و التقاليد و الاحكام-- مش من حقى احكم--- مش من حقى ادين--
انتو مش فهمين كلامى ليه!!


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (23 أبريل 2013)

aymonded قال:


> المشكلة لا في لبس ولا أكل ولا شرب ولا في اي شيء خارجي، ​


 
*أولا ماليش دعوة بحوار الرقص والدانس اللى شغال دة *​*إذن** ( وحسب ما فهمت من مشاركة حضرتك ) و ( وفقاً لأمتناع صاحبة الموضوع عن التعليق ) *​*لا يوجد نص صريح** يقطع بما يليق أو لا يليق بالنسبة للملبس*​*هنا يُصبح الملبس والزى خاضعاً للتقاليد والأعراف *​*مجتمعياً** – ثقافياً – مكانياً – وزمانياً أيضاً *​*وبالنسبة لرجل زى حالاتى مُحدث مسيحية *​*يُصبح الكلام بالنسبة له  كلام أنشائى مالم توضحه لى بإسناد نصى *​*لأن الموضوع يُحدثنا عن ( التعاليم الواحدة ) فأين هى فى جزئية الملبس ؟ *​*ولما ألاقى جملة تقول ( يخرب بيت النصوص ) أزاى ترجع تكلمنى عن التعاليم ؟*​*هى مش التعاليم دى فى نص برضه وألا ألاقيها فين ؟؟؟!!!!*​*تقولى ( لا للعُثرة ) أقولك يعنى أية عُثرة ؟*​*أية مقياسها ؟ فين هو وعُثرة عند مين ؟ *​*عندك – عندى – عند الجيران ؟*​*تقولى ( كونوا حُكماء ) أعرف منين أن تصرفاتى حكيمة ؟*​*مين اللى يحكم** – أنا – أنت – المجتمع – البيئة الثقافية - الموروثات ؟*​


----------



## REDEMPTION (23 أبريل 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أولا ماليش دعوة بحوار الرقص والدانس اللى شغال دة *
> *إذن** ( وحسب ما فهمت من مشاركة حضرتك ) و ( وفقاً لأمتناع صاحبة الموضوع عن التعليق ) *
> *لا يوجد نص صريح** يقطع بما يليق أو لا يليق بالنسبة للملبس*
> *هنا يُصبح الملبس والزى خاضعاً للتقاليد والأعراف *
> ...



*لي رد على المشاركة دي بالتفصيل المُمل .*​


----------



## oesi no (23 أبريل 2013)

REDEMPTION قال:


> جورج! عجبتني مشاركتك اللي فاتت بتاعة المستوى (الاكسترا اوردنرى) دي .. بس هاخد أخر عبارة واعلق عليها اللي هي ( علشان ساعتها يمكن يكرهوا الدين نفسه)
> 
> المشكلة في اللي لقنهم التعليم! المشكلة في اللي علمهم، انا شايف انهم يكرهوا الدين أفضل من أنهم يتصرفوا بشكل يُعثر الاخرين، وبيقدموا صورة سيئة عن الدين.
> 
> ...


جورج وجنبها علامة تعجب .... معجب بيا ولا متعجب منى ؟؟
انا متفق معاك فى ان المشكله فى ان اللى لقنهم التعليم كان من نفس المستوى الثقافى بتاعهم وفيها ايه يعنى لما واحدة تروح القداس الصبح بجوب تدارى اقل بكثيييير مما تفضح ولكن انا ضد انه علشان واحدة مش شايفه مشكله انها تلبس جوب قصير فى حوش الكنيسه  ده شئ يخلينا نحكم على ايمانها من عدمه 
انا بشوف الايمان عادة بيبقى جوة قلب البنى ادم مش من خلال لبسه او حتى من خلال تصرفات عفويه او سطحية 
الايمان ياتى بالعشرة مع ربنا واللى معاشر ربنا كويس عارف طرقه وربنا قابله على ما هو فيه من زلات ( ومين فينا خالى من الزلات )  سواء كانت الزلات دى من وجهه نظرك انت حاجة ضخمه جدا ومينفعش يكون معاها ايمان لاننا لسنا فى وضع نحكم بيه على ايمان غيرنا  او كانت بالنسبه ليك او ليا حاجة تافهه وبسيطة يمكن الواحد ينسي يقولها وهو بيعترف عند ابونا 
الله وحده ووحده فقط هو اللى فاحص القلوب  وهو اللى شايف ان فلانه رغم لبسها القصير قلبها اقرب بكتييييييييييييير من فلانه اللى واقفه فى اول صف فى القداس كل جمعه  ولابسه طويل وواسع وووو 
وده مش مبرر ابداااااااااااااااا ان كل واحدة تستهبل فيها وتروح الكنيسه بأى لبس :boxing:


----------



## girgis2 (23 أبريل 2013)

*إختنا حبوا الجميلة سلام ونعمة

أولاً شكراً لإعتذارك الراقي :flowers: وتعديلك لمشاركتك

وأنا برضة بعتذر لو أسلوبي في الكلام كان محتاج مزيداً من المحبة:t17:*



> *(  انا عارفا هنا انت لم تقل  اهبل و عبيط على حد انت بتقول رائيك-- و انا بس  بقول رساله للى بيدينوا الاخر-- مش قاصدى تعليق على مشاركتك -- فاهمنى؟)*



*أوكي فاهمك ومتفق معاكي

بس النصيحة الروحية غيـــر الإدانة واللي عايز يقتنع هو حر واللي مش عايز هو برضة حر لكن مفيش داعي إنه ياخد النصيحة من باب الإدانة

ليــه مناخدش النصيحة من باب المحبة ؟؟؟
*


> *--**بس مش حر إنه يطلق على الى بيرقصوا بنات مع بعض مثلا او ولاد مع بعض إنهم شواز--*
> *ده يبقى تعدى على حريات الغير و تطاول--( و عارفا بردو انك لم تحدد حد معين بإنه شاذ)*



*أيـــــوه أنا محددتش الكلام على حد معين وكمان مقدرش أخليها قاعدة على كــل اللي بيرقصوا في نفس نوع المجموعة وأحكم عليهم بالشذوذ مثلاً

ربنا قال كونوا حكماء وإدالنا عقل نفكر بيه

*


> *حر طبعا اخى و محدش يقدر يقول شىء--- بس بردوا بقول لك حر تصدر قرارات على نفسك-- بس مش حر تحكم على غيرك *



*الحكم ده مش حكم قضائي. الحكم ده حكم فكري يخصني أنـــا فقط ومش ملزم لغيري*

*يعني مجرد فكرة بعبر عنها هنا في المنتدى وبس*

*والكلام ده بيحصل مع الناس كلها:
أي إنسان بيتعامل مع بشر زيه بيكون ليه رأيه الخاص في كل واحد فيهم

وقد يختلف هذا الرأي من واحد للتاني في حين موضوع الإختلاف نفسه يكون ثابت في الحالتين

على العموم حصل خير

*


> *كيف برض بيها على كل اسئلتى مش فاهما اخى-- *



*
بإختصار أنا كان قصدي بكلامي إن فيه غيرك إمكانه غير إمكانك لأنه متعود على حاجة تانية غيرك

*


> تمااام  تمااام يعنى هو حر بئا لو اخوك الصغير او اختك الصغيره بترقص و هما بيبى  لو قال عليهم كلمه مش ولا بد-- دى حريته الشخصيه!! حر يقول عليهم الى هو  عايزه! على حسب ميلوه!​



*لأ طبعاً هو كدة يبقى غلط في حقي وحدد كلامه عليا أنا طالما قالها على إبني أو إختي

*


> *احب اقول إن فى الكتاب الرب منبهش الناس من الرقص*
> *بس نبه الناس من حاجه تانيا--*
> 
> *من قال لاخيه يا احمق يكون مستوجب نار جهنم!*​



*الكتاب مش بيقول نصوص جامدة بلا عقل ولا تفكير

الكتاب بيقول:

*[YOUTUBE]8h_4Ag7lGXg[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 أبريل 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *كتير باقرا عن يليق ولا يليق*
> *فهل اللياقة من عدمها خاضعة لأهوائنا ورؤيتنا وآرائنا ولعاداتنا *
> *نحن فقط دونا عن الآخر ؟*
> *والعنوان عن التعاليم الواحدة *
> ...



*وَكَذَلِكَ انَّ النِّسَاءَ يُزَيِّنَّ ذَوَاتِهِنَّ بِلِبَاسِ الْحِشْمَةِ مَعَ وَرَعٍ وَتَعَقُّلٍ، لاَ بِضَفَائِرَ اوْ ذَهَبٍ اوْ لَآلِئَ اوْ مَلاَبِسَ كَثِيرَةِ الثَّمَنِ، (1تي  2 :  9)*


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 أبريل 2013)

*هناك نص جميل فى الكتاب المقدس يقول (اَلنَّفْسُ الشَّبْعَانَةُ تَدُوسُ الْعَسَلَ وَلِلنَّفْسِ الْجَائِعَةِ كُلُّ مُرٍّ حُلْوٌ - ام  27 :  7)

المشكلة تكمن فى الجوع ..... فى الأحتياج .... فالنفس الجائعة للأستقرار النفسى ..... للحب .... للوضع الأجتماعى ..... ألخ ... ألخ

هذا الجوع يعطينا مسكنا يخدر ما بداخلنا من قيم إنجيلية إن لم نحياها نكون قد وضعنا أنفسنا فى طريق الهلاك الأبدى ....

والشيطان يجيد اللعب بسلاح الإحتياج ..... 

والشبع لن يأتى من العالم .... ولا بسلوكيات العالم ..... فماء البحر لا يروى عطش إنسان واحد .... لكن الماء الحى هو الذى لن يدعنا نعطش ابداً

فالرب يسوع من يأكله يجوع للمزيد .... ومن يشربه يعطش للمزيد

لذا .... عليكم بناتى وأبنائى أن تشبعوا أحتياجاتكم بالمسيح .... وبالمسيح فقط*


----------



## girgis2 (23 أبريل 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *وَكَذَلِكَ انَّ النِّسَاءَ يُزَيِّنَّ ذَوَاتِهِنَّ بِلِبَاسِ الْحِشْمَةِ مَعَ وَرَعٍ وَتَعَقُّلٍ، لاَ بِضَفَائِرَ اوْ ذَهَبٍ اوْ لَآلِئَ اوْ مَلاَبِسَ كَثِيرَةِ الثَّمَنِ، (1تي  2 :  9)*



*يــــاخوفي يا بدران
ليجي حد يقولنا طب ما هو تعريف ومقياس (الحشمة) ؟؟

هل هو المجتمع (اللي أغلبيته مسلمة) ؟؟

أو ممكن نلاقي حد تاني يقولنا إن المقصود بلباس الحشمة هنا هو عدم الإفراط في الزينة !!!

المفروض نرد نقول آيه ؟؟؟؟

أنا أسف يا أستاذي صوت صارخ بس للأسف الردود دي أنا شوفتها هنا في المنتدى ومش جايبها من عندي

ولك مني كل حب و إحترام
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 أبريل 2013)

girgis2 قال:


> *يــــاخوفي يا بدران
> ليجي حد يقولنا طب ما هو تعريف ومقياس (الحشمة) ؟؟
> 
> هل هو المجتمع (اللي أغلبيته مسلمة) ؟؟
> ...



*صعب أننا نختلف على تعريف "لباس الحشمة" .... إلا إن سلكنا بأسلوب "الأستهبال" كى نمرر أمور لا تليق .... والنص يضيف "الورع" .... و "التعقل" *


----------



## oesi no (23 أبريل 2013)

حج طارق 
من مشاركتك وبسبب زحمه الشغل ماخدتش بالى من الجمله دى 


> انا شايف انهم يكرهوا الدين أفضل من أنهم يتصرفوا بشكل يُعثر الاخرين، وبيقدموا صورة سيئة عن الدين.



انت متأكد من رؤيتك دى !!


----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 أبريل 2013)

هو بصراحة مووضوع جميل جدا


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 أبريل 2013)

*ما قرأته من مشاركات فى هذا الموضوع لا يُوصف الا بأنه شىء مؤسف جدااااااا
موضوع ظاهره ارشادى وباطنه مُعثر ومسىء 
ما فائدة تقديم تعاليم بلا روح محبه !! ما فائدة أن نقدم النصيحه بلا قدره على الاحتمال لبعضنا البعض
أن تكون خادم ومُعلم عليك بالاتضاع أولا عليك أن تتمثل بسيدك أن تختار لغة الحوار
فأنت بكلمتك قد  تُضل نفس .. 
شىء عجيب  استخدام الفاظ ادانه واوصاف غير لائقه كعاهره وغيرها فى غلاف ارشاد روحى !!
من يشعر أنه افضل وأنقى وأطهر من غيره ويفخر لأنه يحفظ الكتاب  ويصدر منه مثل هذه الكلمات عليه فوراً مراجعة نفسه 
واضح أن هناك من قررأن يعين نفسه وكيلاً للرب على الارض ونسى أو تناسى أن السيد المسيح فقط هو فاحص القلوب والكلى وهو مُجازي كل واحد كنحو أعماله
استاذ عبود بعتذرلك بصفه شخصيه وبصفتى مشرفه للقسم وبصفتى كنائب فى المنتدى عن كل كلمة مهينه صدرت فى حقك وأتمنى أن تتقبل اعتذارى ان كان كافى 
أتمنى ما حدث هنا لا يتكرر وأتمنى أن موجة المواضيع المُوجهه والتى تحمل بين سطورها رسايل لاشخاص بعينها أن تتوقف وفوراً
يُغلق
سلام ونعمه
​*


----------

